# Canyon Strive CF 2016 - Wartezimmer



## bascopeach (25. September 2015)

Hey dudes and dudettes aus dem Canyon Forum.

Ich habe gestern telefonisch mein Strive CF 8.0 Race L von 2016 bestellt.

Das CF 9.0 von 2015 war in Race L leider schon ausverkauft. 

Ich war letztes WE bei den Testdays in Koblenz und bin das Strive Probe gerollt und war restlos begeistert.
Ein krasses Gefühl, denn mein Votec V.SX in Large von 2011 ist satte 5cm kürzer als das Strive Race L, aber es hat gepasst wie A auf Eimer!

Hab mich auch vom PPS durchmessen lassen und das Ergebnis war L oder XL, mit der klaren Tendenz zum Sitzriese, also Race L perfekt.

Mein Lieferdatum ist KW52, mal schauen ob das hinhaut. 

Wer hat noch ein CF 8.0 Race bestellt? Weiß jemand zufällig ob man die Decals vom SRAM Rail40 entfernen kann? Laut SRAM unterscheidet der LRS sich im Prinzip nur im Gewicht, oder?

Ist jemand schon der neue Trigger des Shapeshifters aufgefallen? Ist geriffelt und nicht mehr glatt.


----------



## Micha382 (25. September 2015)

Schau lieber noch mal in der Sparbuchaktion nach, da gibt es sowohl das Strive CF 8.0 Race wie auch das 9.0 Race noch in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (25. September 2015)

Das ist einfach unglaublich, gestern waren noch alle weg... Ruf heute mittag gleich mal an! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Micha382 (25. September 2015)

Glaub das sind dann immer Rückläufer, da musst du schnell sein. Würde es an deiner Stelle gleich bestellen und das andere dann stornieren lassen.


----------



## bascopeach (25. September 2015)

gerade ein 2015er CF 9.0 bestellt. Jetzt nur noch das 2016er stornieren. Vielen Dank Micha!


----------



## BillMeyer (25. September 2015)

@*bascopeach*

Ich drücke dir die Daumen das alles klappt.
Bei mir ist die Strive Bestellung leider eine mittelschwere Katastrophe.

Am Dienstag habe ich ein Strive CF 8.0 Race in L Modell 2015 aus dem Sparbuch bestellt.
Am Donnerstag habe ich von Paypal eine Mail bekommen, dass Canyon meine Zahlung storniert hat. Also dort angerufen.
Der nette Herr am Telefon sagte mir, alle Strive CF 8.0 Race Modell 2015 sind schon weg. Es war eine Fehlmenge im System!!
Als alternative habe ich dann gestern das Strive CF 9.0 Team in L Modell 2015 telefonisch bestellt. Leider habe ich bisher nicht mal eine Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Laut Aussage am Telefon kann es bis zu 48 Stunden dauern, bis man eine Bestell Bestätigung bekommt.

Eben schaue ich noch mal nach dem CF 8.0 im Sparbuch und siehe da, Größe L wieder verfügbar. *kopfschüttel*






Zusammenfassend  kann man also sagen, irgendwas läuft gerade gewaltig schief bei Canyon, auf die Verfügbarkeit auf der Webseite kann man sich in keinster Weise verlassen & ob ich jemals ein Bike von Canyon bekommen werde steht in den Sternen. Ich freue mich


----------



## bascopeach (25. September 2015)

Leidensgeschichte reloaded.

Ich hab gerade mit Canyon telefoniert um die 16er Bestellung zu stornieren, da sagt mir der nette Herr dass ich
vermutlich eine Absage von Canyon bekommen werde, da das Race 9.0 L 2015 schon weg sein soll...

Ich glaube durch den Umzug steht da gerade alles Kopf, ich gebe aber die Hoffnung nicht auf. Wenn wir beide keins bekommen dann
sollen se uns an das 2016er einfach ne X01 und den Rail50 zum selben Preis ranklatschen und gut is 



BillMeyer schrieb:


> @*bascopeach*
> 
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen das alles klappt.
> Bei mir ist die Strive Bestellung leider eine mittelschwere Katastrophe.
> ...


----------



## BillMeyer (25. September 2015)

oh nein 
Das macht meine Hoffnungen jetzt nicht wirklich besser 
Das mit der XX1 & den Laufrädern ist eine gute Idee...


----------



## bascopeach (30. September 2015)

Yippieh!!!

gerade ne Bestellbestätigung für das CF 9.0 2015 bekommen!

Ich drücke Allen, die auch noch warten und bangen, dass es gut geht!

Versand ist KW43 anstatt für das 16er 8.0 KW 52. Doppelt gut!

Durch die Ersparnis kann ich mir jetzt meinen Wunschsattel, den Fabric ALM holen, ick freu mir grad n Loch in Bauch!


----------



## BillMeyer (30. September 2015)

Yes!!!
Ich habe meine Bestätigung für das CF 9.0 Team ebenfalls heute erhalten.
Lieferung soll auch in KW43 sein.
Dann wird ja wohl doch noch alles gut...


----------



## black23 (25. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute. Bin tierisch verunsichert. 

Bin gestern extra 250km zu Canyon gefahren um die Bikes probezufahren. 

Das Strive in L und XL. (1,96m. SL 96cm)
Klar Liese sich das XL angenehmer fahren aber das L war irgendwie verspielter. 
Also dachte ich an das Race in L. Wäre ja quasi die perfekte zwischengröße. Die Jungs von Canyon sagten, dass das im Prinzip 2 völlig unterschiedliche Bikes sind. Ich muss auch sagen, das Race ließ sich merkwürdiger fahren/bewegen als das Regular. 
Canyon meinte, dass man das Race bewusst stark über das Vorderrad fahren muss und es eben gebaut wurde um schnell bergab zu fahren um Sekunden gut machen. 
Daher ist es wohl eher raus. Oder was meint ihr 

Ich habe einfach Angst, dass mir das XL bei sprüngen/Drops und engen Kurven nicht wendig genug ist....

Danke schonmal Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bascopeach (26. Oktober 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Yes!!!
> Ich habe meine Bestätigung für das CF 9.0 Team ebenfalls heute erhalten.
> Lieferung soll auch in KW43 sein.
> Dann wird ja wohl doch noch alles gut...



Hast du deins schon? Ich hab angerufen und sie haben KW43 auf 45 "korrigiert"...  ich kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## BillMeyer (26. Oktober 2015)

Ja, mein Bike kam am 17.10. 
War allerdings auch ein 2015er Modell.
Was hattest du noch mal bestellt?


----------



## bascopeach (26. Oktober 2015)

Hey Tim, geh lieber mal in den Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stri...n-und-antworten.727852/page-248#post-13325141

Aber generell als Antwort. Das "angenehmer" kam sicher vom höheren Steuerrohr und dem kürzeren Oberrohr. Somit fährt sich das Xl Regular nicht so tief und gestreckt wie das Race L. 

Ich bin 1,89 (SL weiß ich nicht mehr auswendig) und hab mich für Race L entschieden. 

Wendigkeit wird ja vor allem auch über die Kettenstreben erzielt und da sind die Race und Regular gleich = 423mm

Viel entscheidender ist für dich, willst du 1fach (race) oder 2fach (regular) fahren? Willst du ne niedrigere (race) oder höhere (regular) Front?

Die Daten sind abgesehen davon doch recht ähnlich von Race L und Regular XL 






black23 schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Bin tierisch verunsichert.
> 
> Bin gestern extra 250km zu Canyon gefahren um die Bikes probezufahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## bascopeach (26. Oktober 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Ja, mein Bike kam am 17.10.
> War allerdings auch ein 2015er Modell.
> Was hattest du noch mal bestellt?



Ein CF 9.0 Race L, Mist, dann hattest du mehr Glück wie ich  Aber ich warte eh noch auf einige Tuningteile, da kann ichs bis nächste Woche noch aushalten


----------



## BillMeyer (26. Oktober 2015)

na dann drücke ich dir mal die daumen das dein Bike nächste Woche ankommt!


----------



## TomT87 (27. Oktober 2015)

Was ich interessant finde ist, dass ihr euere Bestätigung fast nen Monat nach mir gekriegt habt, aber einer das Bike schon hat und einer es diese Woche bekommen soll...nicht falsch verstehen, ich freue mich für euch aber mir wurde bisher vom Support immer gesagt, dass nichts verschickt werden kann, da das System nicht läuft. Scheinbar ist das neue System nur ein Problem von vielen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (27. Oktober 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde ist, dass ihr euere Bestätigung fast nen Monat nach mir gekriegt habt, aber einer das Bike schon hat und einer es diese Woche bekommen soll...nicht falsch verstehen, ich freue mich für euch aber mir wurde bisher vom Support immer gesagt, dass nichts verschickt werden kann, da das System nicht läuft. Scheinbar ist das neue System nur ein Problem von vielen!


Hast du eine Bestätigung aus dem neuen oder alten System?

Das Bike vom Kollegen das diese Woche kommen soll & meines waren 2015er, evtl. liegt es da ran? Du wartest doch bestimmt auf ein 2016er, oder?


----------



## TomT87 (27. Oktober 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Du wartest doch bestimmt auf ein 2016er, oder?



Eben nicht, bestellt in KW 36, vermutlich einer der Ersten aus dem Sparbuch, Bestätigung sofort bekommen und seit dem warte ich. Termin wurde wöchentlich verschoben und seit dem Umzug/der Umstellung heißt es, dass man keine Aussagen machen könne...


----------



## BillMeyer (27. Oktober 2015)

Ok, dann anrufen. Also du hast noch gar keine AB sondern nur diese automatische Bestellbestätigung?

Bei mir kam die AB ca. eine Woche nach der Bestellbestätigung. Nach der Sap Umstellung habe ich nochmals eine 2. AB aus dem neuen System inkl. Andere Kundenummer & Auftragsnummer erhalten.
Bei mir war am Anfang nach der Bestellung auch etwas Chaos, könnte dann alles am Telefon klären, habe allerdings auch auf eine konkrete Antwort bestanden, hat zwar ein Moment gedauert, aber danach hat auch die Aussage zum späteren Ablauf gepasst.


----------



## black23 (27. Oktober 2015)

Sooooheisst jetzt warten auf das Race 6.0!! Bin schon so heiß auf das Teil!! Die Hometrails werden so richtig penetriert


----------



## black23 (27. Oktober 2015)

Geplantes Versanddatum 26-30.11 kann aber nicht stimmen....


----------



## FranzeausTT (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich fahre ein Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race Größe M;
Ich bin noch relativ jung und unerfahren im Fahrwerkstüfteln.
Ich bin 15 wiege etwa 70 kg mit Ausrüstung bei 1,83m.
Bevorzugtes Gebiete: Hometrails, ruppige Alpenabfahrten etwa 5 Bikeparkbesuche/ Saison 
Also liebes so gut wie möglich bergab mit Kompromissen bergauf.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen: Empfehlungen oder euer Setup mitteilen

P.S Ich weis nicht wie man Volumenspacer beim Dampfer hinzufügt, wenns geht dann ohne Spacer oder ihr könnt mir erklären, wie man diese montiert. ( Monarch plus debonair 2015 )

Danke.


----------



## BillMeyer (28. Oktober 2015)

@*FranzeausTT*

ich denke, deine Frage wäre in folgendem Thread besser auf gehoben, da es dort mehr um Technik geht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stri...n-und-antworten.727852/page-251#post-13333241

Zu den Einstellungen vom RockShox Fahrwerk kann ich dir leider nur bedingt etwas sagen, da ich Fox fahre.
Ich denke bei Youtube gibt es Videos wie man mehr Tokens in den Dämpfer bekommt.

Da dein Einsatzgebiet doch etwas unterschiedlich ist, bzw. eine weite Range hat musst du wahrscheinlich ein paar mal umstellen.
Fahrwerks Einstellung ist eine recht persönliche Sache, der eine fährt gerne weicher, der andere härter z.B.

Im Prinzip fängst du mit SAG Einstellen an (25% beim Strive) & dann tastest du dich an Druck & Zugstufe heran.
Ich stelle diese beiden Parameter zu Beginn immer auf Mitte des Verstellbereiches & probiere dann aus, wie ich es mehr mag auf dem Trail.
Also immer 2-3 Clicks verstellen in die eine oder andere Richtung. Am besten die gleiche Stelle mehrmals fahren. Das merkst du dann schon relativ schnell wann es für dich passt.


----------



## black23 (28. Oktober 2015)

Habe heute die Bestätigung per Mail bekommen, dass die Bezahlung eingetroffen ist! 

2800 fucking Euro
Abwarten wann das Race geliefert wird )


----------



## black23 (30. Oktober 2015)

Also das geplante Versanddatum soll zwischen dem 26. und 30. Oktober liegen. Kann das denn stimmen?? 
Demnach würde es ja kommende Woche schon eintreffen??


----------



## TomT87 (30. Oktober 2015)

black23 schrieb:


> Also das geplante Versanddatum soll zwischen dem 26. und 30. Oktober liegen. Kann das denn stimmen??
> Demnach würde es ja kommende Woche schon eintreffen??



Strive 6 Race 2016 oder das 7er von 2015 aus dem Sparbuch? Nächste Woche wäre auf jeden Fall fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (30. Oktober 2015)

Bei der Sparbuch Aktion waren es 2015er Modelle.


----------



## TomT87 (30. Oktober 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei der Sparbuch Aktion waren es 2015er Modelle.



Das ist mir schon klar, habe es aber zum besseren Verständnis noch geändert...


----------



## black23 (30. Oktober 2015)

Habe das 2016 bestellt


----------



## bascopeach (31. Oktober 2015)

Hab gestern eine Mail bekommen dass ich per PayPal bezahlen soll. Dann heute diese Mail. Also die Besorgnis von euch kann ich gut verstehen... Mein Radl sollte ja nächste Woche (KW45) kommen, damit rechne ich nicht mehr. 2 Wochen Verzug bedeutet KW 47. Wenns was neues gibt melde ich mich...


----------



## Abbuzze (7. November 2015)

Gibt's irgendwas neues mit deinem Bike? Hab ein torque bestellt und habe auch noch nichts gehört. Liefertermin ist mittlerweile überfällig...
Ich will das bike unbedingt, aber langsam werde ich ungeduldig...


----------



## bascopeach (8. November 2015)

Abbuzze schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwas neues mit deinem Bike? Hab ein torque bestellt und habe auch noch nichts gehört. Liefertermin ist mittlerweile überfällig...
> Ich will das bike unbedingt, aber langsam werde ich ungeduldig...




Nein, nichts... außer der Mail vom Cheffe nix... ich rechne im Novembe eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich damit...


----------



## Abbuzze (8. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Nein, nichts... außer der Mail vom Cheffe nix... ich rechne im Novembe eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich damit...



Ich leider auch nicht. Sehr bitter. Sag doch mal Bescheid, wenn du was Neues hörst!


----------



## canny_8.0 (9. November 2015)

black23 schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Bin tierisch verunsichert.
> 
> Bin gestern extra 250km zu Canyon gefahren um die Bikes probezufahren.
> 
> ...



Hi Tim,

jetzt bin ich nicht der Mega Geo-Spezie. Ich hab mich bei 1,86 für das Regular in XL entschieden. War schon in diversen Bikeparks unterwegs und hab den dirketen vergleich zum alten Strive in L. In engen Kurven wirst du sicherlich den Untershcied L zu XL merken. Aber nur in echt engen Kurven. Da ging mein "altes" in L echt flinker durch. Auf dem XL sitz ich aber sonst viel besser.


----------



## bascopeach (20. November 2015)

Hat jemand von euch den Infobrief von Canyon bekommen dass wir in 7-10 Tagen eine* gesicherte* Info zum Status des Rades zu bekommen

und hat schon* mehr *News??? Ich nämlich nicht...



> Zudem versichern wir, dass unsere Kunden in den kommenden 7-10 Werktagen korrekte Liefertermine erhalten. Im nächsten Schritt bekommst Du von uns per Mail eine Zahlungsaufforderung zugeschickt. Dies bedeutet, dass Deine Bestellung versandbereit ist und an Dich versendet wird, sobald die Zahlung abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi88 (23. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch den Infobrief von Canyon bekommen dass wir in 7-10 Tagen eine* gesicherte* Info zum Status des Rades zu bekommen
> 
> und hat schon* mehr *News??? Ich nämlich nicht...



Nein, habe keinen Infobrief bekommen, aber die Aussage im Chat, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Mail erhalten werde. Ich ahne irgendwie ganz böses.


----------



## bascopeach (23. November 2015)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Nein, habe keinen Infobrief bekommen, aber die Aussage im Chat, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen eine Mail erhalten werde. Ich ahne irgendwie ganz böses.


Mach mich nicht schwach, ich hoffe einfach auf eine Zusage für die nächsten Wochen... Was schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## schnubbi88 (23. November 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Mach mich nicht schwach, ich hoffe einfach auf eine Zusage für die nächsten Wochen... Was schwebt dir denn vor?



Wir müssen einfach abwarten  ich hoffe auch, dass es vielleicht noch Ende Dezember passen könnte...


----------



## bascopeach (27. November 2015)

"Leider müssen wir auf das OK der Logistik und der Aufnahme der Trackingnummer hoffen. Leider kann ich aktuell keinen Termin nennen, hoffe aber das dies so schnell wie möglich passiert. Ich habe dazu noch unsere Abteilung für besonder Fälle kontaktiert um ihre Auslieferung zu prüfen."

Diese Mail habe ich am 25.11 bekommen. Aber nur nachdem ich 2mal im Chat genervt habe. Mein Radl ist wohl fertig und hängt in der Auslieferung...


----------



## bascopeach (3. Dezember 2015)

Neues vom Canyon-Chat.

Ich soll das Bike nächste Woche bekommen, glauben kann ich es noch nicht so wirklich, aber ich bleibe optimistisch.

Aus Kulanz habe ich das Dämpfer-Auspresstool für Umme draufbekommen, möchte gleich am Anfang Huber Buchsen einbauen...

Sonst von jemand was Neues?


----------



## bascopeach (9. Dezember 2015)

So langsam bin ich so richtig angefressen! haben hier alle ihre Bikes oder haben alle resigniert bzw. storniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (9. Dezember 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich so richtig angefressen! haben hier alle ihre Bikes oder haben alle resigniert bzw. storniert?


Alter es ist Dezember, wann sollte dein Bike nochmal kommen? Respekt für deine Gedult.


----------



## bascopeach (11. Dezember 2015)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Alter es ist Dezember, wann sollte dein Bike nochmal kommen? Respekt für deine Gedult.



Danke  es sollte im Oktober kommen, da es ein 15er Sparbuch-Bike ist, ist es schon komisch, seit 3 Tagen ist beim Telefon/Chat-Support auch keiner mehr ranzukriegen. Egal zu welcher Zeit...


----------



## TomT87 (11. Dezember 2015)

bascopeach schrieb:


> Danke  es sollte im Oktober kommen, da es ein 15er Sparbuch-Bike ist, ist es schon komisch, seit 3 Tagen ist beim Telefon/Chat-Support auch keiner mehr ranzukriegen. Egal zu welcher Zeit...



Oh oh...hört sich ganz danach an, als ob es dein Bike gar nicht mehr bei Canyon gibt ...


----------



## bascopeach (11. Dezember 2015)

TomT87 schrieb:


> Oh oh...hört sich ganz danach an, als ob es dein Bike gar nicht mehr bei Canyon gibt ...



Mach mich nicht schwach, das hat n Freund auch schon zu mir gesagt um mich zu ärgern, aber so krass können die mich nicht verarschen oder?Ich hab ne Bestellbestätigung bekommen...

Hab den Chat erreicht, Versand ist nun für nächste Woche angesagt... Daumen drücken Guys!


----------



## migges (13. Dezember 2015)

Also ich Drück dir immer noch alle DaumenHoffe das Klappt jetzt mit  dem Termin.


----------



## bascopeach (15. Dezember 2015)

Christmas came early this year 

So jetzt mal die Grippe (wahrscheinlich aus Frust bekommen) und den Thailand-Urlaub hinter mich bringen und dann kanns so richtig losgehen!!!


----------



## rene303 (29. Dezember 2015)

So dann setz ich mich mal ins Wartezimmer... Heute nen Strive CF9.0 Team geordert. 
Allerdings als JobRad, ich hoffe der Papierkram zwischen Firma u Canyon dauert nicht so lang


----------



## rene303 (15. Januar 2016)

So bin raus, mein Strive CF 9 Team ist gestern gekommen, knapp 2 Wochen, obwohl einiges an Schriftverkehr zwischen Arbeitgeber<-> JobRad Leasinggeber <-> Canyon laufen musste. Bin mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## DrJekyllTeam (3. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute, bin neu hier und muss gleich mal mein Leid klagen.

Hab im Dezember ein Strive 9.0 Race in L im Outlet ergattert, online bestellt und am nächsten Tag den Auftrag telefonisch bestätigt bekommen. Die Email mit der Bestätigung kam auch umgehend und als Lieferdatum wurde 25.01.-29.01. angegeben.
Habe dann Ende letzte Woche auf Nachfrage erfahren dass der Versand sich um eine Woche verspätet und heute dann die Krönung:
Auf erneute Nachfrage wurde mir mit bedauern mitgeteilt, dass mein Bike ausverkauft sei!!! Am Telefon dann auch wieder nur Entschuldigungen mit der Gewissheit dass es tatsächlich nicht mehr verfügbar sei, was der Service Mitarbeiter mir aber letzte Woche und am Tag nach der Bestellung hätte mitteilen können.
Mit dem Guthaben auf dem Kundenkonto wollte er mir ein 2016er CF 9.0 Race anbieten- natürlich mit Zuzahlung von 800€ da die Bikes ja teurer geworden sind. Den Versand könne er mir erlassen und die Lieferung wäre dann für Anfang Februar anvisiert....

Ist das ein Witz? Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen machen müssen?

Gruß


----------



## TomT87 (3. Februar 2016)

Das ist leider kein Einzelfall, ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei mir waren es damals über 3 Monate mit 2 ABs und ca. 10 wöchentlichen Verschiebungen mit jeweils der Zusicherung, dass es in der nächsten Woche sicher rausgehe. Das Bike wurde noch einige Wochen, nachdem ich es bestellt hatte, weiter verkauft und war sogar mal im Outlet. Ich kenne Leute, die nach mir bestellt und es trotzdem bekommen hatten. Dadurch, dass du dich bei ihnen gemeldet hast und auch schon im Voraus bezahlt hast, warst du wohl der perfekte Kandidat zur Stornierung...war bei mir genauso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrJekyllTeam (3. Februar 2016)

Ist ja auch Mist...!
Wenn die nicht so geile Räder bauen würden wären die längst pleite... 
Wie ist die Geschichte bei dir ausgegangen?
Werde vll aufs CF 8.0 downgraden u hoffen das die Lieferung nicht ewig dauert...


----------



## greg12 (3. Februar 2016)

StriverCF schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Mist...!
> Wenn die nicht so geile Räder bauen würden wären die längst pleite...
> Wie ist die Geschichte bei dir ausgegangen?
> Werde vll aufs CF 8.0 downgraden u hoffen das die Lieferung nicht ewig dauert...


und wieder ein verarschter kunde mehr, wenn c soweiter macht brauchen sie sich um ihr image bald keine gedanken mehr zu machen.
an deiner stelle würde ich dieses vorgehen seitens canyon mittels leserbrief und anfrage in den serviceboxen der deutschen bikebravos kund machen, da erstens die reichweite größer ist als hier im forum und zweitens canyon irgendwann mal öffentlich stellung beziehen muss wenn dort mehrere negative erlebnisse mit c publiziert werden.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (3. Februar 2016)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ungeniert.


----------



## mohlo (5. Februar 2016)

greg12 schrieb:


> und wieder ein verarschter kunde mehr, wenn c soweiter macht brauchen sie sich um ihr image bald keine gedanken mehr zu machen.
> an deiner stelle würde ich dieses vorgehen seitens canyon mittels leserbrief und anfrage in den serviceboxen der deutschen bikebravos kund machen, da erstens die reichweite größer ist als hier im forum und zweitens canyon irgendwann mal öffentlich stellung beziehen muss wenn dort mehrere negative erlebnisse mit c publiziert werden.


In der aktuellen MountainBike ist ein Artikel über die derzeitigen Probleme sowie ein Interview mit Roman Arnold. Somit die Gelegenheit für einen Leserbrief in der kommenden Ausgabe.


----------



## tailfish (7. Februar 2016)

Frage: Für das strive-cf-8-0-race 2016 (mit Race Face Kurbel), welches sind die richtigen Kettenblätter. 
Ich vermute - Race Face cinch - Spiderless Direct Mount....?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...9-10-11-fach-p42236/black-28-Zaehne-o6940755/
Sind das die Richtigen?

Zusatzfrage: Sind SRAM Spiderless direct mount mit denen von Race Face kompatibel?

So eins habe ich bereits:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...X01-X1-X0-X9-p42415/black-28-Zaehne-o6940755/ 

Passen die ebenfalls?


----------



## MoPe. (7. Februar 2016)

Schau dir das mal an. Da steht zumindest bei Kompatibilität was von 9/10/11 Fach Race Face

Die von dir Verlinkten müssten kompatibel sein (rein optisch), habe es aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## bascopeach (9. Februar 2016)

tailfish schrieb:


> Frage: Für das strive-cf-8-0-race 2016 (mit Race Face Kurbel), welches sind die richtigen Kettenblätter.
> Ich vermute - Race Face cinch - Spiderless Direct Mount....?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...9-10-11-fach-p42236/black-28-Zaehne-o6940755/
> ...



Race Face hat einen anderen Standart als SRAM, siehst du deutlich auf der Seite von z.B. AbsoluteBlack

http://absoluteblack.cc/mtb-chainrings/


----------



## mohlo (9. Februar 2016)

tailfish schrieb:


> Frage: Für das strive-cf-8-0-race 2016 (mit Race Face Kurbel), welches sind die richtigen Kettenblätter.
> Ich vermute - Race Face cinch - Spiderless Direct Mount....?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...9-10-11-fach-p42236/black-28-Zaehne-o6940755/
> ...


 
Nein, auf die Race Face-Kurbel passen nur diese hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...blatt-5-Arm-Direct-Mount-9-10-11-fach-p38169/

Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich mal darüber anchdenken, ob Du direkt auf eine ovales Kettenblatt wechselst:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Bionicon/Kettenblatt-B-Ring-OVAL-Cinch-Direct-Mount-p43805/


----------



## grosser (9. Februar 2016)

sieht einwenig chaotisch aus!

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/13057369/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tailfish (9. Februar 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Nein, auf die Race Face-Kurbel passen nur diese hier:
> "Cinch-Narrow-Wide-Kettenblatt-5-Arm-Direct-Mount-9-10-11-fach-p38169"
> Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich mal darüber anchdenken, ob Du direkt auf eine ovales Kettenblatt wechselst:
> "Kettenblatt-B-Ring-OVAL-Cinch-Direct-Mount-p43805/"


Danke für die Hinweise (das erste in 28 habe ich mir mal im Warenkorb platziert). Oval scheint wieder in zu sein um die Übersetzung/Kraft zu optimieren, ich hatte mal vor ewigen Zeiten eines der ersten Shimano "Oval" auf dem Rennrad. Das war damals nicht so prickelnd.
--> Hast du Erfahrungen damit?
Für einen breiteren Bereich will ich mir dieses teure Teil dann noch zulegen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...-fach-Modell-2016-p47082/black-9-44-o6948282/
Das mit 28 kombiniert wäre mal der Plan, letztes Jahr bin ich ein 26er gefahren, das geht mit 1x11 eigentlich auch...
Ich habe leider noch viel Zeit bis zum neuen Bike - die Schweizer Bikes werden erst im Mai geliefert... Ich bin etwas unschlüssig ob ich mühsam über eine deutsche Adresse und Zollformalitäten ein Bike reinhole oder warte...


----------



## tailfish (9. Februar 2016)

grosser schrieb:


> sieht einwenig chaotisch aus!
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/13057369/



Der Rest von den Canyon Fotos auf pinkbike sehen aber schon nach deutscher Gründlichkeit aus. Hochregallager und alles hübsch und sauber... recht beeindruckend find ich!


----------



## bascopeach (10. Februar 2016)

tailfish schrieb:


> Der Rest von den Canyon Fotos auf pinkbike sehen aber schon nach deutscher Gründlichkeit aus. Hochregallager und alles hübsch und sauber... recht beeindruckend find ich!



Off-Topic:

War bei einer Führung dort, das ist schon sehr beeindruckend. Wenn eben mal alles so läuft wie sie sich das vorstellen.

Kleine Anekdote aus der Führung: Die Drehmomentschlüssel der Monteure haben eine WiFi (oder Bluetooth) Verbindung zum Rechner, und bei jeder Schraube wird das Drehmoment gespeichert und dem aktuell montierten Rad zugeordnet. Dadurch lässt sich jede einzelne Schraube, auch nach der Auslieferung auf das richtige Drehmoment überprüfen. Hat mehr mit zu tun, dass Kunden Canyon nicht an den Karren fahren ("mein Lenker hat sich verdreht und ich bin gestürzt, ihr seid schuld!") aber war schon sehr beeindruckend.

Vielleicht kommen die Monteure ja auf diesen Wahnsinn nicht klar und brauchen deshalb so lange um die Bikes fertigzustellen


----------



## mohlo (10. Februar 2016)

tailfish schrieb:


> Oval scheint wieder in zu sein um die Übersetzung/Kraft zu optimieren, ich hatte mal vor ewigen Zeiten eines der ersten Shimano "Oval" auf dem Rennrad. Das war damals nicht so prickelnd.
> --> Hast du Erfahrungen damit?


Ja und ich gebe es nicht mehr her! 
Auf dem Enduro fahre ich das ovale mit 30 Zähnen. Gerade mit Plattformpedalen lässt sich so besser den Berg hochkurbeln. Auch in der Ebene kann ich besser damit pedalieren. Auf dem Cyclocross fahre ich 2x11 mit runden KB und Klickpedalen.


----------



## Strampelino (14. Februar 2016)

So, nach langem hin und her überlegen wegen des ss habe ich mir letztens Samstag doch ein strive 8.0 Race 2016 m in Electric Blue bestellt und warte jetzt schon ganz uffgerescht druff

Werde mir gleich noch ein ss als Ersatz bestellen, sicher ist sicher...............


----------



## s1monster (16. Februar 2016)

StriverCF schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin neu hier und muss gleich mal mein Leid klagen.
> 
> Hab im Dezember ein Strive 9.0 Race in L im Outlet ergattert, online bestellt und am nächsten Tag den Auftrag telefonisch bestätigt bekommen. Die Email mit der Bestätigung kam auch umgehend und als Lieferdatum wurde 25.01.-29.01. angegeben.
> Habe dann Ende letzte Woche auf Nachfrage erfahren dass der Versand sich um eine Woche verspätet und heute dann die Krönung:
> ...



War bei mir genauso. Habe ein Ultimate aus dem Outlet bestellt und nach 23 Tagen und mehrmaligem Nachfragen wurde mir mitgeteilt dass das Rad ausverkauft ist. Geld hatten sie natürlich schon. Dann wurde mir das 2016er Modell mit 5% Nachlass und keine Kosten für Versand und Bikeguard angeboten. Scheint wohl ne gängige Nummer zu sein bei denen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GravityChris (23. Februar 2016)

Hi leute!

Da ich kurz davor bin mir ein Strive zuzulegen wollte ich nur noch eure meinung einholen!

Und zwar schwanke ich zwischen dem CF 8.0 race und 9.0 race

Was meint ihr, Fox oder Rockschox abgesehen von den restlichen komponenten.....


----------



## onemorejo (23. Februar 2016)

Hab das 8.0 da ich Gabel und Dämpfer selber warten und eventuell auch tunen möchte.


----------



## GravityChris (23. Februar 2016)

Hast ein 2016er ( bzg. Shapeshifter probleme) und wie fährt sichs?


----------



## onemorejo (24. Februar 2016)

Ja, 2016er. Noch ist alles perfekt. Lieferzeit war tatsächlich nur zwei Tage.


----------



## GravityChris (24. Februar 2016)

Wow, kann man garnicht glauben wenn man sich den thread so durchliest....


----------



## Strampelino (24. Februar 2016)

In Foren liest man meistens eh nur negatives. Die positiven striven durch den Wald und haben keine Zeit . Meins kommt morgen,eine Woche früher wie geplant.


----------



## GravityChris (24. Februar 2016)

Welches hast du geordert?


----------



## Strampelino (24. Februar 2016)

Cf 8.0 Race und wegen des ss mach ich mir null Kopp. Werde mir gleich ein Ersatz ss bestellen


----------



## GravityChris (24. Februar 2016)

Werd ich jetzt auch machen!


----------



## Strampelino (24. Februar 2016)

Machst bestimmt nix falsch damit.....freu mich schon riesig durch den Wald zu striven....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofqueens (24. Februar 2016)

Wo bekommt man den ss, und was kostet er?


----------



## Strampelino (24. Februar 2016)

Kann man bei Canyon bestellen, wie jedes Ersatz Teil wenn man das passende Rad besitzt


----------



## DrJekyllTeam (25. Februar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> War bei mir genauso. Habe ein Ultimate aus dem Outlet bestellt und nach 23 Tagen und mehrmaligem Nachfragen wurde mir mitgeteilt dass das Rad ausverkauft ist. Geld hatten sie natürlich schon. Dann wurde mir das 2016er Modell mit 5% Nachlass und keine Kosten für Versand und Bikeguard angeboten. Scheint wohl ne gängige Nummer zu sein bei denen...



Sieht mir allmählich auch nach ner Masche aus. Immerhin haben die zweieinhalb Monate 4000€ von mir zinsfrei zur Verfügung gehabt...Hatte 2009 fast genau das selbe hin und her mit einem "Expressbike" das jemand "zeitgleich"mit mir geordert haben soll und aus dem express dann zweieinhalb Monate wurden. Ich bin durch mit CANYON,Hab den Auftrag inzwischen storniert und mir ein Cannondale Jekyll Carbon Team zugelegt.


----------



## bascopeach (28. Februar 2016)

StriverCF schrieb:


> Sieht mir allmählich auch nach ner Masche aus. Immerhin haben die zweieinhalb Monate 4000€ von mir zinsfrei zur Verfügung gehabt...Hatte 2009 fast genau das selbe hin und her mit einem "Expressbike" das jemand "zeitgleich"mit mir geordert haben soll und aus dem express dann zweieinhalb Monate wurden. Ich bin durch mit CANYON,Hab den Auftrag inzwischen storniert und mir ein Cannondale Jekyll Carbon Team zugelegt.



Deshalb nie den username nachm Radl aussuchen, ist sich wie ne Olle auf die Brust zu tätowieren


----------



## Strampelino (28. Februar 2016)

Mein strive wurde letzten Dienstag eine Woche früher als geplant verschickt. Nur will die Post es nicht rausrücken, es hängt im schwarzen Loch des dhl Problemzentrums saulheim seit Mittwoch fest und nix passiert mehr. Ich versuche es mit Humor zu nehmen ........its a Little Song i rod.....dont worry be happy


----------



## Strampelino (6. März 2016)

Es ist endlich ist es gekommen, nach erster Probefahrt kann ich nur sagen das warten lohnt sich. Alles geht und es macht extrem Spaß das strive zufahren. Ich liebe es.......


Jetzt erstmal Reifenwechsel und auf tubless umrüsten, anderen Sattel , Griffe und noch so paar kleine Sachen ........


----------



## bascopeach (6. März 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 470103
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freut mich für dich. Tu dir n Gefallen und wechsel so schnell wie möglich die Buchsen am Monarch. Das wirst du extrem merken. Wenn du zeit und Geduld hast kannst auch noch die Buchsen vom Rockerarm ausreiben, aber das ist dann schon mit Mühe verbunden...


----------



## Strampelino (6. März 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. werde ich machen wenn ich paar mal damit gefahren bin. Wollte die Huber einbauen.......


----------

